# Wait to walk.. want the rain to stop, aka Hiro with friends



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

My husbund wants to test his camera, but it was still raining.
After two hours it stopped and we went to walk around the lake with friends.

All The pictures at..
http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.Havanese/DreilanderseeNach2StundenRegen#









The Dogs








Hiro wants to get a duck








Bino








Sam









Hiro


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Fabulous photography and subjects!!:tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans, the photos are so beautiful! 
I'll bet bath time was messy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

As often as you are at the lake, you must spend half your time with Hiro brushing then bathing.

Wonderful pictures! Do you have any photos of your husbands enlarged and framed in your house?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

His photos, as aways, take my breath away.


----------

